# Shooting 8 flatband sets over the chrony



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@Ibojoe and I were talking about light bandsets for shooting butterfly. Then, BOOM an envelope hit my mailbox, and it turned out to be stuffed with clearly labeled, butterfly length samples of latex.

Since I had no experience with most of these compounds, it seemed right to run them over the chrony.

I set up the chronograph in the basement (to avoid wild temperature swings). I cut all the samples for 11-¼ inches of active length and ½ to ¼-inch tapers, used identical microfiber pouches, and shot them all using the SS Beanflip frame. The Ocularis attachment is hard to beat for quick and reliable band changes!









It is significant that these setup are intended for butterfly shooting. You won't get these results with ½ to ¼ inch tapers if the active length is reduced to 5-½ inches. If you reduce the active length to half, you might pick up the performance by doubling the cut (double the bands or cut 1-inch to ½-inch tapers) but the draw weights will double.

Results:

.45mm Pink Sumeike 11-1/4" tapered 1/2-1/4 drawn to 58"

Average Draw weight - 2.42 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 286.5 245.9 199.7 134.3 216.6

.50mm Precise 11-1/4" tapered 1/2-1/4 drawn to 58"

Average Draw weight - 4.4 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 312.2 268.2 223.8 148.8 238.25

1/32 Gum Rubber(11-1/4 tapered 1/2-1/4 Maxed at 48 inches)

Average Draw weight - 13.2 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 271.7 261.5 223.1 159.4 228.925

TBG 11-1/4" tapered 1/2-1/4 drawn to 58"

Average Draw weight - 2.4 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 262.8 230.7 192 128.4 203.475

GZK .72 White 11-1/4 tapered 1/2-1/4 drawn to 58 inches

Average Draw weight - 6.6 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 283.1 266.5 237.1 173.6 240.075

.72 Precise 11-1/4" tapered 1/2-1/4 drawn to 58"

Average Draw weight - 5.7 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 297.7 272.0 237.9 165 243.15

.72 GZK Orange 11-1/4" tapered 1/2-1/4 drawn to 58"

Average Draw weight - 6.6 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 305.7 282.3 252.1 178.4 254.625

.040 Latex 11-1/4" tapered 1/2-1/4 drawn to 58"

Average Draw weight - 6.1 pounds

Ammo 1/4 5/16 3/8 1/2 Ave of Ave

FPS Ave 308.5 290.7 252.6 179.7 257.875

Takeaways:




The thin bands (.45 and .50mm performed way better than I expected.



Draw weight does not predict performance (not new news, but good confirmation).



The gum rubber does not act like latex. All the latex stretched to 500 percent, the gum rubber felt like hitting a wall at about 400 percent. Yet, the performance was very good - especially with the ½-inch steel. I was sure losing 20 percent of the draw would hurt it more.



I guess the other amazing thing for me, was how much speed was generated by 1/2-inch to 1/4 tapers! I picked that cut because it's easy to line up on a cutting mat, and it's been working for me recently with .040 latex. I really expected the thin stuff to have trouble launching 1/2-inch steel. Not so much!


Finally, another big thank you to Ibojoe for the generous donation of material and consulting while I worked my way through the process!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Many thanks for posting!!! I had a tip that it was coming and have been checking a couple of times a day for this! As you know, numbers are part of my fun.

*My thoughts: *

- The .45mm Sumeike is perfect for competition with 1/4" steel. Almost no draw weight at all.

- The .50mm Precise is amazing with the 1/4" and 5/16" ammo and draw weight is still very light.

- Gum rubber is too heavy a draw for my liking these days.

- The TBG performed way better than I expected. Draw weight was the lowest of the lot. Cutting a 4-5 pound draw would likely give very sweet numbers.

- The .GZK .72 White seems to be obsolete with the Orange version performing better with the same draw weight.

- The Precise .72 compares well to the GZK .72 Orange considering it's almost a pound less draw weight. I wonder if the current production .70mm or .75mm Precise is similar.

- The .040 latex was a shocker! It's every bit as fast (or faster) as the .72 GZK Orange but half pound less draw weight.

*Questions:*

- Was the GZK .72 Orange an "anti-freeze" band?

- If you have extra material I would very much like to see a comparison of the .50mm Precise, .72 GZK Orange and the .040" Latex with a medium draw length such as 32" and a cut of maybe 7/8" x 5/8" x 7" or even 3/4" x 1/2" x 7".


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

KawKan said:


> @Ibojoe and I were talking about light bandsets for shooting butterfly. Then, BOOM an envelope hit my mailbox, and it turned out to be stuffed with clearly labeled, butterfly length samples of latex.
> 
> Since I had no experience with most of these compounds, it seemed right to run them over the chrony.
> 
> ...


Like those speeds 1/2 inch is all I shoot glass and steel the last time I checked speeds was 2 years ago was averaging 223 ft. per second drawn to just past ear with tubes but can tell we have gone much beyond that mark need to check again when I get a machine!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great post and most interesting results. Thanks to all parties involved for continuing to make this place such a great resource!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Glad you liked the post!

I'm not crazy about shooting over the chrony, but this was too good an opportunity to pass up.

I don't have a good answer on the GZK Orange, but I know his current website indicates the .72 Orange he's selling is anti-freeze.

It may be a while before I get the chrony out again. I've got to focus on my shooting in advance of the Southeast Slingshot Tournament coming up at the end of the month! Somebody has to make Bill Hays, Nathan Masters, Dan Ambrosius, RayShot, Beanflip and Daranda Hays and You'llShootYerEyeOut work for those trophies!



Northerner said:


> Many thanks for posting!!! I had a tip that it was coming and have been checking a couple of times a day for this! As you know, numbers are part of my fun.
> 
> *My thoughts: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

KawKan said:


> It may be a while before I get the chrony out again. I've got to focus on my shooting in advance of the Southeast Slingshot Tournament coming up at the end of the month! Somebody has to make Bill Hays, Nathan Masters, Dan Ambrosius, RayShot, Beanflip and Daranda Hays and You'llShootYerEyeOut work for those trophies!


You go for it Ray. Give them a run for their money. :thumbsup:  Wish I could drive down to see it.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Holy guacamole and salsa, Kawkan! That is golden stuff to share. I gotta get some GZK orange! I still won't have 58" draw length... or the ability to shoot butterfly... but I will have some rubber to stretch! Wooo! 283 fps. Just crazy times to be alive.

BSDave, maybe next year you drive to Cookeville and I will drive the rest. This year is bust for me. I was looking forward to meeting some SSF... Bill, Ray, Nathan, etc... get some campfire shenanigans for my collection. But family obligations and such. Horse Pens 40 sounds pretty cool, too. I know a crazy Russian-American down that way that would love to camp out. He would not even know what to think about a bunch of slingers.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Like those speeds 1/2 inch is all I shoot glass and steel the last time I checked speeds was 2 years ago was averaging 223 ft. per second drawn to just past ear with tubes but can tell we have gone much beyond that mark need to check again when I get a machine!![/quote]

Water Snake 2, that is my style of shooting except 5/16" steel and marbles sometimes. I doubt I am getting 223 fps. May not even be above 200. Short arms...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You did good buddy. I had a feeling about it, just no proof. You have confirmed my suspicions. 
While you were doing this I started testing longevity between my two favorites, Sumeike .45 and the precise .50. I like the speeds of the precise but it's not holding up well. I've gone through three sets of precise while still on the original set of Sumeike. The stuff really lasts. Everyday I think, this is the day they will break but they just keep shootn. Thanks my friend


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great stuff! Now I need to push myself to try full butterfly.How did you do it? Any tips for chickens?


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> Great stuff! Now I need to push myself to try full butterfly.How did you do it? Any tips for chickens?


Got to have small ears!!WS


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much KawKan & Ibojoe for the generosity and effort! :wave:

Much appreciated contribution! :cookie:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff! Now I need to push myself to try full butterfly.How did you do it? Any tips for chickens?
> ...


Chickens have ears?


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Royleonard said:
> ...


Check their feet got to have big feet!!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

That was some excellent work there. Thank you for taking the time to do the work, write it up, and then answer questions about it.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

KawKan,

Thanks for taking the time to chrony those band sets! I've been meaning to dust off my chrony (where ever it is) and do the same. Appreciate you testing the Pink Sumeike, I plan on adding it to a future order.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> BSDave, maybe next year you drive to Cookeville and I will drive the rest. This year is bust for me. I was looking forward to meeting some SSF... Bill, Ray, Nathan, etc... get some campfire shenanigans for my collection. But family obligations and such. Horse Pens 40 sounds pretty cool, too. I know a crazy Russian-American down that way that would love to camp out. He would not even know what to think about a bunch of slingers.


Or we will meet at Alverton next June. It will happen sooner or later. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

You know I have been messing with tubes lately and this shows me that I clearly have to stop thinking of TBG as the go to flatband. I did try some SS black but it's obvious I need to look a little farther. It's interesting as heck figureing out band thickness and length and ammo size for the best shooting you can get. Ray, Joe, this is great info, thanks,


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't give up on simple black, in the summer it's amoung the best and American made. It slows in the winter a bit more than gzk but other than that it's fine. One of the smoothest drawing elastics.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Royleonard said:


> Great stuff! Now I need to push myself to try full butterfly.How did you do it? Any tips for chickens?


 you have to start with a super light set up. I even wore a thick boggin pulled down to protect my noggin! You won't believe the speeds you get with very little draw weight.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Don't give up on simple black, in the summer it's amoung the best and American made. It slows in the winter a bit more than gzk but other than that it's fine. One of the smoothest drawing elastics.


Yep I like Kents products from Ohio get it in 50 ft. roll!!WS


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff! Now I need to push myself to try full butterfly.How did you do it? Any tips for chickens?
> ...


What would a super light set up be? Like 1632 tubes?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Royleonard said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Royleonard said:
> ...


I haven't tested mine, but with an extremely light setup, a draw weight that a kid can draw, I shoot 11mm steel at 25m and they get there FAST. Oh, and this is half butterfly.... Just go much lighter than you think, you should feel that the ammo will not be propelled, but it will, and it will faster than anything you experienced thus far. 
Maybe try a 3 pound draw weight first.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

skropi said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


Thanks skropi I then reread original post and draw weights are all there so that makes it easier to understand light setup that Ibojoe was talking about. I'm a little slow on making sense of things thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Performance from 1632 singles line up pretty well with the flatbands in the light setups above. I get 5 pounds of draw weight with them at 500 percent. I haven't shot 5/16 over the chrony, but here's what I got with 10-inch tubes drawn to 50 inches. So these numbers are with 1-1/4 inches less active length, and 8 inches less draw, so it's not comparing apples to apples.

1/4

3/8

1/2

Ave of Ave

231.5

186.1

134.6

*184.067*

My personal guideline for estimating the rubber needed when going from a face anchor to full butterfly is simple: If you double the active length, halve the band width. I have had success going from 1632 doubles to 1632 singles this way, and also from 2040 tubes to 1632 tubes.

Good luck, buddy!



Royleonard said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Royleonard said:
> ...


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Royleonard said:
> ...


My setup with tubes is completely different from most setups . Have small wheels on my forks that i can adjust forward or backward and this can change how the ammo leaves the sling by a bunch. my draw starts at the forks and they are well out front of the hand that holds the sling the anchor points are back near the bend of my arm can get some very fast speeds small ammo but I like 1/2 inch. size and can shoot a steel ball heck of a long ways have been working with adding fixed sight points that work on some of the models that shoot gangster style and that is where the sights work best and the Kent Tubes will deliver hundreds of shots and usually fail at the leather and can reattach for more shots. Been buying leather from a leather shop that they build their Holsters from and these make a long lasting pouch and I do form a shallow pocket for the 1/2 inch ammo that is some of the models I build also build a bunch of prototypes for archery [Bowfishing]!!WS


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff KawKan! Was really a bit surprised by the .040" latex. I didn't think it had that kind of speed. The gum did well too. Nice results all around.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Don't give up on simple black, in the summer it's amoung the best and American made. It slows in the winter a bit more than gzk but other than that it's fine. One of the smoothest drawing elastics.


i agree with you buddy. I got away from it for a minute, but I re discovered it this summer. As you know I had a bunch of it


----------

